# Found L3400 with 24 hrs



## Randall Hill (Sep 1, 2019)

Ever since I took the Mitsubishi mt372 to the new place I’ve been looking for a bigger tractor .
That little machine looked like an ant on a mound compared to the horse pasture I cleared. 
Not wanting to spend a fortune on a new one I’ve been searching Craigslist, letgo, and Facebook marketplace. Finally I see something worth going to check out on letgo. 
2010 Kubota L3400 with 23 hours on it for 6000. I was very skeptical and thought maybe a scam. But the old man sounded sincere and I drove to Katy to check it out. 
He had bought it to plow a large garden for his wife and then she passed away. 
It’s been sitting in his garage for 10 years. He would go out and start it every now and then and let it run. Kept fuel stabilizer in it and that’s why it has 23 hrs on i
The tires still have the rubber tips on em and the dealer sticker was still on it. 
I felt bad for him but he said it was time to let it go so I bought it. 
Now i have the team.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

A bit of a sad story, but seems like a great deal for you!


----------

